
Ask HN: Will you switch to Rails again if truffle ruby is shipped this year? - pvsukale3
This year or maybe the next truffle ruby will be shipped. It already has a 9x performance boost over MRI and they are working really hard to ship c extensions support and lower startup times. So will you switch back to Rails for projects that need high performance backends.will rails gain the momentum again it had in 2009-10
======
briandear
JVM Ruby? Nope. If I need a high performance backend, I'd use Swift Perfect or
Vapor before I'd use a JVM Ruby (some folks might prefer Rust/Go/etc, but it's
the same idea.) You can even use Helix to write Ruby extensions in Rust if
that's your thing. If I don't need a high performance (whatever that means)
backend I'll stick with standard MRI.

Honestly the "performance" of Rails is rarely because of the Ruby speed but
because of bad code choices (such as n+1 queries or just plan writing
inefficient methods (retrieving entire objects when pluck might do, for
example.)

If "high performance" is needed for specific parts of the application (such as
processing and parsing large files,) then I'd just write a Swift microservice.
I'd keep the ease of use of Rails overall but "outsource" the inneficient
parts, assuming it would benefit the user experience.

My point: Ruby itself isn't really the bottleneck in most Rails codebases and
JRuby and it's variants, in my past experience is just too painful to
contemplate -- and rarely as necessary as people seem to think.

Just my opinion of course; I have been known to be wrong. ;)

